# Packages wanting to be installed every time



## mast07 (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi,
I'm having a strange problem with packages lately. Everytime i want to install a package, these packages are listed to be installed also, for example here:

```
doas pkg install gcc11-devel-11.0.0.s20201108                                                                                                                                                           130 ↵
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...                                                                                                                                                                                                    
FreeBSD repository is up to date.                                                                                                                                                                                                           
Updating bsd-packages repository catalogue...                                                                                                                                                                                               
bsd-packages repository is up to date.                                                                                                                                                                                                      
All repositories are up to date.                                                                                                                                                                                                            
The following 5 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):                                                                                                                                                                                 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
New packages to be INSTALLED:                                                                                                                                                                                                               
        fftw3-float: 3.3.8_6 [FreeBSD]                                                                                                                                                                                                      
        gcc11-devel: 11.0.0.s20201108 [FreeBSD]                                                                                                                                                                                             
        libcroco: 0.6.13 [FreeBSD]                                                                                                                                                                                                          
        libsoxr: 0.1.3_2 [FreeBSD]                                                                                                                                                                                                          
        webrtc-audio-processing: 0.3.1_2 [FreeBSD]

Number of packages to be installed: 5

The process will require 288 MiB more space.
66 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/2] Fetching gcc11-devel-11.0.0.s20201108.txz: 100%   65 MiB   6.9MB/s    00:10   
[2/2] Fetching libcroco-0.6.13.txz: 100%  207 KiB 212.2kB/s    00:01   
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
[1/5] Installing gcc11-devel-11.0.0.s20201108...
[1/5] Extracting gcc11-devel-11.0.0.s20201108: 100%
[2/5] Installing libcroco-0.6.13...
[2/5] Extracting libcroco-0.6.13: 100%
[3/5] Installing fftw3-float-3.3.8_6...
[3/5] Extracting fftw3-float-3.3.8_6: 100%
[4/5] Installing webrtc-audio-processing-0.3.1_2...
[4/5] Extracting webrtc-audio-processing-0.3.1_2: 100%
[5/5] Installing libsoxr-0.1.3_2...
[5/5] Extracting libsoxr-0.1.3_2: 100%
=====
Message from gcc11-devel-11.0.0.s20201108:

--
To ensure binaries built with this toolchain find appropriate versions
of the necessary run-time libraries, you may want to link using

  -Wl,-rpath=/usr/local/lib/gcc11

For ports leveraging USE_GCC, USES=compiler, or USES=fortran this happens
transparently.
#
# doas pkg autoremove                         
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 4 packages:

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        fftw3-float: 3.3.8_6
        libcroco: 0.6.13
        libsoxr: 0.1.3_2
        webrtc-audio-processing: 0.3.1_2

Number of packages to be removed: 4

The operation will free 9 MiB.

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]: y
[1/4] Deinstalling fftw3-float-3.3.8_6...
[1/4] Deleting files for fftw3-float-3.3.8_6: 100%
[2/4] Deinstalling libcroco-0.6.13...
[2/4] Deleting files for libcroco-0.6.13: 100%
[3/4] Deinstalling libsoxr-0.1.3_2...
[3/4] Deleting files for libsoxr-0.1.3_2: 100%
[4/4] Deinstalling webrtc-audio-processing-0.3.1_2...
[4/4] Deleting files for webrtc-audio-processing-0.3.1_2: 100%
#
```

Those package will be installed every time i install ANY package, and will be removed on any pkg clean. Any ideas?

Thanks.

Edit: I'm using FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE with latest-packages


----------

